# Hey Blade Runner fans, explain Blade Runner to me.



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 8, 2014)

So Blade Runner is apparently this big sci-fi deal. Like best sci fi movie ever has came across in forums many times to my eyes. I'm in love with Harrison Ford, always have been...

I finally manage to watch Blade Runner, and nothing. I was bored, didn't care for the movie, don't like any scene, already forgotten most of it, and maybe most of the movie's deeper meaning must have flew over my head because I don't know exactly what I was watching.

Explain internet. What are my feels supposed to being?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2014)

If you didn't dig the movie when watching it, you probably won't dig it on a second screening unless you change your attitude towards it. It's sort of pointless to explain it, perhaps you should give it another go and pay attention to the finer details of the story. The movie expects you to fill in the gaps a little bit by yourself.

Blade Runner is about the human condition, about what makes us _"people"_, it uses the plot device of replicants which are _"kinda humans, but not really"_ and shows you a distopian image of the future in which humans are so drunk with their self-importance and consumptionism that they may have forgotten what makes them human in the first place. There's the whole organized police force dedicated solely to finding and hunting down rogue replicants when for all intents and purposes they just want to exist freely and often times they're more human than their creators. There's also the question of the main protagonist, but I don't want to spoil anything to anyone who might be reading this.

Blade Runner is most definitely one of the best sci-fi films of all time, but if you're looking for shooty-shooty bang-bang sort of a film then it's just not for you - Blade Runner is not about that at all.

*EDIT:* Just as a side note, there is also a Blade Runner video game, which is a great supplement to the movie and might help you figure some things out.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess I'm too already open to that idea that I didn't think that message was very impressionable. Maybe if I saw it in the 90s off have a better view, but the 2014 me watching it for the first time now sees that kind of as base. I've read and watched plenty of anime, magna
, games, and psych-documentaries before blade runner to be impacted by the question of what is humanity.

If that's really all there is to the movie, then I feel a 2nd watch wouldnt change my opinion


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> I guess I'm too already open to that idea that I didn't think that message was very impressionable. Maybe if I saw it in the 90s off have a better view, but the 2014 me watching it for the first time now sees that kind of as base. I've read and watched plenty of anime, magna
> , games, and psych-documentaries before blade runner to be impacted by the question of what is humanity. If that's really all there is to the movie, then I feel a 2nd watch wouldnt change my opinion


As I said earlier, the movie requires you to pay attention to tiny details and fill in the holes. As for the questions it asks, it's a lot like the Ghost in the Shell movies, except far more dystopian in nature. I'm pretty surprised - you're the first person I've ever met who didn't like Blade Runner. I guess it just didn't resonate with you very well - I personally love the movie and would love to see a sequel. I guess I won't spoil anything if I say that...


Spoiler



Throughout the movie you're also supposed to pay attention to Deckard's own development. Because y'know - he's a replicant himself. And his co-workers likely know about it, just never act upon it because he does a great job for the force and there's no good reason to terminate him. It's a bit twisted, really.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a really bad plot with great atmosphere and great cinematography.

It's worth a watch if you like those two things in movies and can kind of forget the plot. Really good to look at, but nothing else.

If you want hardcore sci-fi I think there's definitely better movies than Blade Runner.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As I said earlier, the movie requires you to pay attention to tiny details and fill in the holes. As for the questions it asks, it's a lot like the Ghost in the Shell movies, except far more dystopian in nature. I'm pretty surprised - you're the first person I've ever met who didn't like Blade Runner. I guess it just didn't resonate with you very well - I personally love the movie and would love to see a sequel. I guess I won't spoil anything if I say that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It was better than any Star Wars if that means anything (what a stupid franchise). And I didn't not like it, I'm just indifferent. I don't feel anything about it one way or another. I'm not particularly into sci-fi or even movies in general.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> It was better than any Star Wars if that means anything (what a stupid franchise).


 






Who are you trying to impress?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Some people just don't dig that kind of sci-fi and that's alright - he's not the first person on Earth who didn't like Star Wars, even though it was definitely a milestone in terms of space operas.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Some people just don't dig that kind of sci-fi and that's alright - he's not the first person on Earth who didn't like Star Wars, even though it was definitely a milestone in terms of space operas.


 

But Star Wars is like THE sci-fi. I mean maybe it's not your cup of tea but goddamn if it doesn't do a lot of things right for the genre.

...Well, the first three movies at least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But Star Wars is like THE sci-fi. I mean maybe it's not your cup of tea but goddamn if it doesn't do a lot of things right for the genre. ...Well, the first three movies at least.


That's true, it is the go-to movie if we're talking space opera style sci-fi, but some people... just don't like that kind of sci-fi. _*Shrugs*_ I can't even begin to imagine how the world would look like without Star Wars - its influence goes well beyond cinematography and the series has been embedded into western culture for years now, but I can understand how someone wouldn't dig it for whatever reason. Maybe it's a matter of _"the force"_ being to mystical _(in the first three movies, at least)_ and magical that's a boundary for some - some people are into sci-fi strictly for the made-up technology and are allergic to anything that smells even remotely of magic.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But Star Wars is like THE sci-fi. I mean maybe it's not your cup of tea but goddamn if it doesn't do a lot of things right for the genre.
> 
> ...Well, the first three movies at least.


Oh my god the campy cringe-worthy ending to the 1st one -Shudders-


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Oh my god the campy cringe-worthy ending to the 1st one -Shudders-


 






You're just trying too hard.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess this is appropriate...






I've waited months for the right occasion to post this.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You're just trying too hard.


Im not trying at all. Words aren't exactly hard to type. Just an index finger here, a few words there, and post. I've never posted a post more leisurely.


----------

